# Any co2 refills around Hampshire?



## misscaretaker (27 Oct 2010)

I went to get my unused co2 system from the garage this morning and as it was unused, the gas has obviously leaked out (there wasn't a lot left anyway). I have been ringing around and everyone in this area says it is no longer cost effective for them to refill extinguishers   . I have 2 x 2kg  FEs empty and it seems a shame to dump them (at the local recycling centre who take them, not fly-tipping  ). Has anyone found anywhere around Basingstoke that _will_ still do refills?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Oct 2010)

Jo

Have a look at the attached thread short cut - might be helpful.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612&start=0

Regards
paul.


----------



## misscaretaker (29 Oct 2010)

I did look thru that but they're all at least an hour's drive away from me. I was hoping there would be somewhere near Basingstoke/Newbury/Reading... Ebay it is then as Dan's FE thread doesn't exist any longer...


----------



## steveninaster (29 Oct 2010)

Ward fire might do it, They have sold me old CO2 FE in the past,  the number I have for them is 0800 454272. they are just off Hambridge Lane in Newbury.


----------



## misscaretaker (29 Oct 2010)

Thanks, I'll give them a bell as a recon one would be cheaper than a new one if they don't do refills.


----------

